# Pompano fishing Techniques



## Joshua's Jigs (Oct 27, 2008)

If anyone really wants to learn to fish for Pompano. Please feel free to email me at [email protected] . I will be happy to teach all what I have learned about this great tasteing fish. After leaving some tips here I was jumped on by Telum <SPAN class=yshortcuts id=lw_1226280422_0 style="BACKGROUND: none transparent scroll repeat 0% 0%; CURSOR: hand; BORDER-BOTTOM: medium none">Piscis, claiming that I was just pitching my wares, that was before he evn read them.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

> *Joshua's Jigs (11/9/2008)*If anyone really wants to learn to fish for Pompano. Please feel free to email me at [email protected] . I will be happy to teach all what I have learned about this great tasteing fish. After leaving some tips here I was jumped on by Telum <SPAN class=yshortcuts id=lw_1226280422_0 style="BACKGROUND: none transparent scroll repeat 0% 0%; CURSOR: hand; BORDER-BOTTOM: medium none">Piscis, claiming that I was just pitching my wares, that was before he evn read them.


Welcome to the Forum James. I was just saying to list your info in the for Sale and Networking sections. That way when folks go there looking for stuff, they will find your info. Just trying to help you get your items in the spots where folks will be looking for them. That was all man. My wording in my PM to you came off a little wrong. 

I caught my first Pompano a few weeks ago and I am hooked. I appreciate all the info you can bring to the forum.


----------

